# Do you want someone to record drums for you? Then ask me



## Weimat01 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey,
I would be keen to write and record (or just record) drums for anyone thats interested. I'm happy to play any style of music and I won't charge anything for it I just want to do it for experience and to be part of making some (hopefully) awesome music. I play guitar too (hence why i'm a member here) but I am a much more accomplished drummer. Post here or send me a PM if your interested. 
cheers Matt


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 14, 2012)

PS I love a challenge so crazy time signatures complicated rhythms are very welcome


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 14, 2012)

matt i like you am primarily a drummer
i've contemplated this idea before as well, but i do not have the proper recording gear for a quality drum recording.

but this idea would help if you had some vids or recording samples for sure


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with Shadow. I might have some stuff your interested in


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I really need to get into digital recording, i would love to lay down some guitar to something like this.


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was planning to record something a couple of weeks ago to put on here so you guys could see my playing, but I haven't had the chance. I'll try and get around to setting up my mics and getting something recorded soon.

@vbshredder I am going to be close mixing the acoustic drums and using overheads.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 15, 2012)

Weimat01 said:


> I was planning to record something a couple of weeks ago to put on here so you guys could see my playing, but I haven't had the chance. I'll try and get around to setting up my mics and getting something recorded soon.
> 
> @vbshredder I am going to be close mixing the acoustic drums and using overheads.



Winning.


----------



## in-pursuit (Mar 17, 2012)

you say you like a challenge regarding time signiatures and what not, I refer you to my sig


----------



## oddcam (Mar 23, 2012)

So can I try to make up the most ridiculous part in the world and get you to play it?


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 27, 2012)

oddcam said:


> So can I try to make up the most ridiculous part in the world and get you to play it?



If you write the most ridiculous part in the world then I will give you the most ridiculous attempt of the most ridiculous part in the world, just to be fair 

Ps if you actually want to write something challenging that isn't impossible I would be prepared to give it a go


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are a couple of quick samples I recorded after setting up my drum mics. They are really rough, I haven't set the levels yet and I haven't played around with positioning of the mics so its just to get an idea of what it will sound like. One of the tom mics isn't working too. 

I jammed for a while and just uploaded a couple of snippets, so don't pay too much attention to my playing in the clips, they're just to demonstrate how the recording sounds. 

Clip 1 by Weimat01 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Clip 2 by Weimat01 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Clip 3 by Weimat01 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Let me know what you think of them


----------



## ikarus (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I have something for you in the near future. 
I've sent you a friend request. ;-)


----------



## matthewpeteroneill (May 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I'd like to take you up on your offer of live drums. 

Please email me at [email protected]

Many thanks,

Mat


----------



## Weimat01 (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone. Thanks for the responses so far. I've been so busy with uni and work that I haven't had time to do any recordings yet. I also want to get another tom mic (as one stopped working) before I start recording. When I'm ready I'll record a drum cover and post it up here so you can see my playing. I'm really sorry about not recording anything yet as I promised, but life is hectic at the moment. If your interested you can still ask me about recording, but when the time comes I think i'll have to be picky about what I chose to record -Matt


----------

